# Pepper mills



## Graybeard (Mar 3, 2013)

What's the thickest and thinnest diameter you try to get on a pepper mill?

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2013)

I like to start with 3" blanks and put my form to that. I don't care for anything smaller, or larger in general.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Kevin,

So with a 3 inch square blank you end up with about a 2.5 inch round. With a 1 to 1 1/8th inch hole that means the thinnest you could get would be about 1.5 right?

I'm thinking to fit in the hands of women and men the thickest would be 2 inches and the thinnest 1.5 inch. Make sense?

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2013)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks Kevin,
> 
> So with a 3 inch square blank you end up with about a 2.5 inch round. With a 1 to 1 1/8th inch hole that means the thinnest you could get would be about 1.5 right?
> 
> ...



I keep the bottom close to 3" as I can usually, but sometimes the top too. I just like to be able to have that 3" there so I can make a contrast in the form - no matter what form I end up with. 

[attachment=19675]

[attachment=19676]

[attachment=19677]

All of these are right at 3" at the widest points.


----------



## scrimman (Mar 3, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2013)

Yjose are all gorgeous Kevin! Are they part of the Christmas marathon you were on?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Yjose are all gorgeous Kevin! Are they part of the Christmas marathon you were on?



Yes they are all in various parts of the US along with many others, and honestly I cannot tell you who got which ones it's all a blur. :wacko1:

I do think my MIL got the pawn mill. I was sending her a message.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice looking forms Kevin. I like to make some larger diameter mills, I start with 3 1/2" blanks to make these. They are 10" mills.
[attachment=19690]
As you can see there is a narrower place to hold the mill.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, outstanding pieces. Vern, what's the diameter of the narrower section?

Graybeard


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 4, 2013)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks guys, outstanding pieces. Vern, what's the diameter of the narrower section?
> 
> Graybeard


That is 1 7/16 at the narrowest.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Vern, appreciate it.

Anyone have a specific tutorial on how you make your mills? Here is one I've followed http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/peppermill.pdf

There are a couple of things I'm confused about: first the top measurment at 1 3/8 appears wrong. In the picture and the diagram it's the same size as the top of the bottom portion 2 5/8 and the very bottom at 2 13/16. Second the diagram shows a tenon on the top and also one on the bottom unless that's just showing the one on the top going down into the bottom.

Graybeard


----------

